# Finally got a couple of plants



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well after recieving my dry ferts yeasterday I went and got a couple of plants. I am going to see if i can keep these guys alive before I plant my whole tank. They prolly wont be in the same places as they are now because I am going to start my other canister up today. But just thought I would post some pics of them to see what you guys thought.










I swear he knows when Im going to take a picture and moves into it. lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

new plants look good. and if these fish let us take a pic of them they wouldnt be as interesting lol


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The jungle val looks like crap but it was the best one that they had.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

lo4life said:


> The jungle val looks like crap but it was the best one that they had.


Are you using flourish excel? What type of lighting?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

96W PC light with a 6700K bulb that I got from Bioteach. I got the PMDD from Aquariumfertilizer.com. Here is the link http://aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php?c=...djqthk9bhlf47ou its the third one from the bottom.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Good deal I just wanted to make sure that you were not using excel with those jungle vals. Excel melts the plant. Good luck.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up SeedlessOne! The lights should be on for about 10hrs right??


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

That should be fine. I prefer my lights to be on about 9 hours a day b/c it helps with my algae.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Dont forget your phosphates, unless your water supply has a heavy concentration. Also, dont be surprised if the plants look worse before they look better (they all do it).


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Can the jungle val look any worse?? lol Honestly that pic makes it look good..


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

all my vals died, melted in my tank, but they look great once they start growin in good good luck and dont get discouraged when starting with plants just keep at it and nature will take its course


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice additions to your tank.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

nice elong


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> nice elong


Thanks ryan!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you shouldn't have any trouble growing the hornwart








the stuff will over take your tank in no time if it's happy

The vals will grow great if you don't use much excell. It doesn't seem to like it very much.

Once your plants spread, your elong will love them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I moved the hornwart tonight in the rear corner and the is pretty much laying in it. Id get a picture cuz I think its pretty funny but he always comes up to me and swims around so I cant get a pic. Dippy on the hornwart there are no roots to it... Do i just bury the bottom of it like where the lead weight is or what?? That is what I did now. I did notice that some of it is turning brown but the other side of it is getting very green and looks to be doing good.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You can float it, or put a weight on it, or bury it a little bit, it's fine. When it breaks off, just replant it.
All it needs is a little light


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright thanks Dippy!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok got another question.. The jungle val is looking alot better and starting to grow. The question is that all of the dead leaves are starting to flake off. Can I just cut them off or would it be better to just let them be because the plant is still getting used to the tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You can trim them just fine.

I use something sharp, like scissors, so the wound is straight, and even. In my planted tank adventures..lol
It works better that way for me anyway


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Dippy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Dippy.


np, I'm home sick this eve.. haaaaa-choooo!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks. It deffinatly looks alot better with everything trimed off of it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Stopped by the LFS today and saw this plant and had to pick it up. The lady that owned it was pretty cool. She gave me like 5 of these plants for 3 bucks. I really dont know what they are but she said that they will get a little taller and fill in nice. So for 3 bucks I got them. Im sure someone will chime in and say what they are. But heres the pics and the one with te driftwood is some that I found at the lake a while back. I boiled it and scrubbed it down really good before I put it in my tank. Dippy you was right about the hornwort. That crap is growing like no tomarrow!!!!! The jungle vals are doing better since I added a litlle iron to the mix of ferts. Starting to get some new growth on them. And if anyone can tell me why my my pictures are green?! (AK??) Tryed to photoshop it a little but it just made it worse.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If the plant you want to id is the middle pic, it looks like an Amazon sword. Could be a different sword, but I doubt it.

Just a little piece of advice, I'd try to stuff more plants in there to help balance it out better.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I am going to. Gonna get some from Seedless in a week or two. Trust me Ill post some more pics for ya Dippy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Yea I am going to. Gonna get some from Seedless in a week or two. Trust me Ill post some more pics for ya Dippy.


I'm quite impressed by the amount of planted tanks here on P-fury.

People are really getting the hang of it! There are some guys who really know what they are doing!
I'm digging it.

He is a good guy to get plants from, tank looks very healthy


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well started dosing some Florish.. I know jungle vals dont like Florish but my other plants arent really doin that great. I didnt does the amount that it suggested so hopefully it wont kill them. If it does oh well I guess. Hornwort is goin freekin nuts. Its trippled in size since I got it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If the plant you want to id is the middle pic, it looks like an Amazon sword. Could be a different sword, but I doubt it.
> 
> Just a little piece of advice, I'd try to stuff more plants in there to help balance it out better.
> Just a suggestion.


I would agree with amazon


----------

